# CGC/TDI Cert.



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

Axle got his CGC and Therapy Dog certification today!! He was such a gentleman and remarkably well behaved. Nothing phased him, and he even did well during the separation (usually there are issues). Anyway, I just felt the need to share and brag a little (I'm so proud!)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

congratulations!
this is a goal for Tilden and I as well, however we're still having some issue in the separation department.

can you explain the process a little more - i'm familiar with the cgc, but what are the difference between the two test? were you able to do the testing simultaneously by the same evaluator? it'd be wonderful if we could kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

again, way to go Axle


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome Andrea and Axle! Congratulations to a very special boy!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations, a job well done!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

That is awesome, good job!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Big Congrats!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really can't wait to get started doing therapy work with him. my goal would be to visit with children as Axle absolutely adores them.
Camerafodder--
Our test was for both with the same evaluator. I did the CGC years ago with one of my other GSD's, and it seems the only additional testing for the therapy part was 1) walking thru a crowd of people who were coughing, limping, shuffling, etc. 2) approaching people while they were using crutches, a walker, a wheelchair, and a cane . the evaluator wanted to see the dog's reaction to the different equipment. I was fortunate enough to be able to practice with all of it about 2 weeks beforehand, so Axle had already seen it. He was actually about to climb onto the evaluator's lap when she was in the wheelchair (did this to me during practice), but then thought better of it...what a good boy


----------

